# Hibbert and Lou! Best friends!



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

A video too 
http://youtu.be/6DZL4sqAHNY 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

He's such a baby!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

They have soooooooooooooooooooooo much fun together


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

[/url] Lou and Hibbert down by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Two beautiful pups having so much fun. What joy! Oh, and I like Hibbert's blue nails.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> Two beautiful pups having so much fun. What joy! Oh, and I like Hibbert's blue nails.


Haha! Thanks! They get so excited to see each other!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

They look like a perfect match...even color-coordinated!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

"We kicked our moms off the couch"








[/url] Lou and Hibbert couch 01 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou and Hibbert couch02 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

KidWhisperer said:


> They look like a perfect match...even color-coordinated!


They look so good next to each other!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou and Hibbert sharing the water bowl 








[/url] Lou and Hibbert sharing water by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

What's not to love about that! ?


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Days of our Lives or ESPN?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Video of them playing!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Bookends! Even their tails match.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Time for coffee pit stop :-D









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a perfect 'pair'!!!!!!



p.s. YAY!!! Love Hibbert's Blue toenails of course!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I think their coat colors are so pretty 





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

"Mom I had soooo much fun, but I need a nap now zzzzzzzz"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

great photos. looks like lou enjoyed having his friend round


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I Love this one!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She misses her dear friend already... Look at those sad eyes ... Aw









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a perfect 'pair'!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. YAY!!! Love Hibbert's Blue toenails of course!!!!!!!


Yessss! They are blue for the Pacers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

spoo novice said:


> Days of our Lives or ESPN?


Not sure, but not espn. The tv was just on in the background. I think that's what you're referring to.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

tattoogirl73 said:


> great photos. looks like lou enjoyed having his friend round


Definitely! They love spending time with each other! Hibbert knows her name and gets really excited when I ask if he wants to go see her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a great pair they make! Four-pawed friendships are the best, and THE MOST FUN to watch!! :dog::love2::love2::dog:


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> What a great pair they make! Four-pawed friendships are the best, and THE MOST FUN to watch!! :dog::love2::love2::dog:


Oh absolutely! It's really visible in the videos of them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ellyisme said:


> Oh absolutely! It's really visible in the videos of them!


That's for sure! They are positively perfect poodle playmates, and a match made on PF! What could be better than that?!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the other tired spoo!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> That's for sure! They are positively perfect poodle playmates, and a match made on PF! What could be better than that?!


Definitely! Without PF they wouldn't know each other at all! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ellyisme said:


> Here's the other tired spoo!
> View attachment 56442


Hibbert could not look any more angelic in that photo, or any more contentedly tired!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Hibbert could not look any more angelic in that photo, or any more contentedly tired!


One of very few times when he isn't thinking about what kind of trouble he can get into next.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How fun! They almost look related. Poodles play so nicely together. I love having two. I think Lou might have the bouncy tigger upper hand. LOL. Are they near the same age? They both are adorable. How nice that they can play with each other.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Awwww!!! <3 I wish I had another poodle person who lived near me


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> How fun! They almost look related. Poodles play so nicely together. I love having two. I think Lou might have the bouncy tigger upper hand. LOL. Are they near the same age? They both are adorable. How nice that they can play with each other.


They are 3 months apart in age, Lou is younger she is 12 months old 
I love when they have a playdate it's pure joy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Their colors remind me of peanut butter and chocolate! Hanging out with them would give me serious sugar cravings!! :cake:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PammiPoodle said:


> Their colors remind me of peanut butter and chocolate! Hanging out with them would give me serious sugar cravings!! :cake:


Aaww that is so cool!!! Hahaha I LUV IT!!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> Aaww that is so cool!!! Hahaha I LUV IT!!


Me too! Now I'd like a Reese's cup...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love how Lou and Hibbert have the same look in their faces and tongues out on this picture but I wish I would have smiled LOL 

They are so wonderful together! I am so glad Lou has such a great friend. I'm glad we have met Ellyisme, you are a wonderful person, great friend and a great mom to Hibby!!  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I found a few more!! I love pictures, can u tell? LOL They would not leave each others side for 1 second!! 

The sequence of pictures makes it look like they are dancing! LOL especially the one where Lou is following Hibbert and their legs are in the same exact position hahahaha







THIS ONE!BELOW, LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE DANCING HEHEHEHEH
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> I love how Lou and Hibbert have the same look in their faces and tongues out on this picture but I wish I would have smiled LOL
> 
> They are so wonderful together! I am so glad Lou has such a great friend. I'm glad we have met Ellyisme, you are a wonderful person, great friend and a great mom to Hibby!!
> View attachment 56657
> ...


Awwww! Thank you! The feeling is mutual.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> I found a few more!! I love pictures, can u tell? LOL They would not leave each others side for 1 second!!
> 
> The sequence of pictures makes it look like they are dancing! LOL especially the one where Lou is following Hibbert and their legs are in the same exact position hahahaha
> View attachment 57073
> ...


Lou looks so incredibly happy in that last picture.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How lovely that you have met, and that the dogs enjoy one another like they do!! The pictures are great.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you dear! I am so happy about it


----------

